# What's the best carpet plant for this tank?



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I think DHG would be ok. I grow it in my tank with 78W T5HO, but it's a 65gal which is a 24" deep tank, so at the substrate, our lighting may not be that much different. Mine grew, but not very fast until I started CO2. Now it grows very fast. It can tend to accumulate some algae, but the algae is all on the top inch or so of the grass, so I just mow it back two inches every other week or so which keeps it bright green, and algae free.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Here's a good list of carpeting plants. 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php

Find "Aquascape Placement" on the right side and select "Foreground".


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't think the Hagen CO2 system, if that is the yeast system, will be adequate for a 29 gallon tank. And, good CO2 is the most important thing for a good carpet growth, once you have adequate light, which I think you do.


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

I think you could do DIY CO2 for a 29G and grow a carpet. 
You need to use more than 1 2L Bottle DIY.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Here's a good list of carpeting plants.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php
> 
> Find "Aquascape Placement" on the right side and select "Foreground".


That's a great tool!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd try E. Tenellus for that setup.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> I don't think the Hagen CO2 system, if that is the yeast system, will be adequate for a 29 gallon tank. And, good CO2 is the most important thing for a good carpet growth, once you have adequate light, which I think you do.


Agree...


----------



## Fallen_angel42 (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay yall, I'm probably going to set up another DIY yeast reacter with a nano glass diffuser in the tank so I can get more CO2. I think I will go with HC on this one, to just try it out and see how it goes. Right now I got 4 Sagittaria Subulata (Dwarf) in there and i will see if this will carpet. Do yall think it will? I know I have an inert substrate, which i hate...and I'm willing to make DIY root tabs if I have to...but do I need to, is EI good enough?


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

farmhand said:


> That's a great tool!


+1 maybe Theplantedtank could modify the plant profiles search to be a little more like that.


----------

